# Hashimoto hypothyroidism log-work in progress



## PAfunk (Jan 6, 2021)

Got bloods drawn for my thyroid have all the symptoms of hypothyroidism and from my research I am 99.99% sure it’s been caused by Hashimotos. Was wondering if anyone else has dealt with this and things I should be aware of. I will be posting thyroid bloodwork from few months ago. Will also be posting new bloodwork when it comes in and take you along my journey through this process. The main reason I’m making this thread is I’ve been dealing with this for around 2 months and it has taken over my life with no help from the doctors I’ve had to diagnose myself and ask exactly what I want in these blood tests. I hope this helps some of you thanks for reading and stay tuned.


----------



## DF (Jan 6, 2021)

My wife has been dealing with this for years.  Little to no help form docs other than having her TSH checked.  There's lots of conflicting info on treatment and bloodwork.  I'll be following along here.


----------



## PAfunk (Jan 6, 2021)

Hey DF My TSH was also in range my first blood test you can ask your doctor to do antibody testing for It. You will probably have to walk him/her through the whole process because they don’t know a rats ass about this stuff. 100% is worth having done though if you want I could send you the panel a thyroid specialist told me to get.


----------

